# What Was The Most You Ever Paid For A Model And What Was It ?



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I paid $500 for a thomas kuntz alien queen resin kit, but didn't keep it long,
that's the most i ever paid for a kit.and probaly the last time, i will pay that much for a kit, no matter what.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Whoo. I've never paid even close to that. The most I've paid is about 95 bucks for a resin dino model....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bought the Accurate Armour Scammel Pioneer tank transporter resin and metal kit for about $375. It is, however, a really large (about 20") and very detailed 1/35 kit with resin, white metal, photo etch, brass rod, braided wire, and decals.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fine Molds' Millennium Falcon, around $200.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

M I M Yagher Classics Volume 6, paid $250, still in the box.


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm with Zombie---The FM Falcon---ummm but I bought 2.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

$180 for a MIB Interplanetary UFO

later traded for a 1400th Enterprise-E and -C

There was also the $160 Voyager LE kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I once bid, on an Ebay auction, and gladly would have paid $725.00 for a MIB Aurora Vampire model from the Castle Creatures line and was beaten out (sniped, if you will) by another bidder...But I did pay $225.00 for a Mib Aurora Addams Family Haunted House, my (at the time) Grail kit...
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I paid about $200.00 for an MPC Werewolf kit from Dark Shadows(complete,with decent box). I don't think they will ever reissue Barnabas and this kit so I still feel OK with it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I paid $240.00 for a partially assembled Aurora WonderWoman. No paint on the model, though there's a blob on the box. The instructions are intact, though.

I hope to git 'er done before Moebius reissues the kit...


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's the kicker. Ever paid booku for a kit, only to find out it's been re-issued not long after you bought it, and cheaper? THAT really sucks!

For me, I think the most expensive I've bought was the Polar Lights 1:350 Refit Enterprise. Then again, I did trade alot of kits awhile back to get my grail kit - a U.S.S. Cygnus, from the Black Hole movie.

Oh well, we all have our needs.......LOL.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Scorpitat said:


> Here's the kicker. Ever paid booku for a kit, only to find out it's been re-issued not long after you bought it, and cheaper? THAT really sucks!


The only thing that's suckier is, that after having been burned that way a couple of times before, if the opportunity arose to do it again, I would. :drunk:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The first genuinely 'expensive' kit I got was the 350 Refit 3yrs ago. Off-the-shelf for $50 otd. Ahh, I still remember my naivete that day, thinking that was huge cash I had just shelled out. Soon after, I discovered resin kits and that was that. 

So far, the biggest was $385 for the CC CMK (which still has yet to be released 3yrs on). There were several in the $200 range. But that is not much compared to what I am looking to get. Such as:

1/24 X-Wing ~$300 (ea)
1/24 Y-Wing ~$450 (ea)
66" TOS 1701 ~$500
Cooper: Avenger $600
The forthcoming Space Station V: ~$?
The forthcoming 32" Corellian Freighter: ~$1000+
44" Eagle Transporter: ~$1500 (depending)
The DeBoer Reliant: $2000 -which reigns supreme on the holy-crud-thatsalotta-cash! on the ol' cashometer. I don't think there is a more expensive kit. And I may be short changing that by $500!

Then, there's the Salzo line of kits which totals me ~$1000+, more Cooper for another ~$1000, more CC for another ~$1000 and so on...

Since then, dropping $150 on the Tamiya CVN-65 just doesn't seem like a lotta money. Nor the upcoming J2, c57d and so on.

The suck thing about it is, I ain't all that loaded to make these dreams come true. Many, if not most, of these kits could easily be forever OOP before I have the cash. I need some good lottery tickets or a very hot streak with the dice.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

I picked up the second run Cpt Cardboard 2001 Pod kit for $210.

Years ago, when there was no other option, and for the first time since starting college I had disposable income, I paid $100 for a Smoothie Enterprise.

The talk of the upcoming Stargazer 1/144 Discovery kit retailing for "less than $1000" has my PayPal account worried.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the M1 1989 godzilla head (vinyl, from the molds of the original suit head) $1G


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Monsters in Motion's moon Bus for $250, and Tamiya's 1/12 Lotus 7 for close to $300. The Moon Bus I built immediately, the Lotus I'm saving for retirement.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Moebius' Seaview and Big Frankie are the most expensive I have ever been able to afford.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've got a very limited NEVER issued PL Godzilla w/o babies resin kit. I think there are only 10 in existence. I got it from the guy who cast it for PL. It cost $450.

Here is a pic of what it would look like built...









MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I've got a very limited NEVER issued PL Godzilla w/o babies resin kit. I think there are only 10 in existence. I got it from the guy who cast it for PL. It cost $450.
> 
> MMM


Oh I wish he had released it as a resin kit!!
I paid $350.00 for my grail kit War of the Gargantuas battling the octopus made by Resin From the Grave. Awesome kit!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I have a hard time spending over $100 for a kit. But, The older I get the better the product and the more they make what I want is just getting that expensive. Right now the most I've spent is $115 for this:









Next on the list is the Tamiya 1/12 Porsche 934 RSR. That will be around $150. 
As long as I'm having fun with them, then the cost isn't a bother.
Chris


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought an original Penguin and Wonder Woman a couple of years ago and spent around $400.00 on each. No regrets, very cool models! - Denis


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

dklange said:


> I bought an original Penguin and Wonder Woman a couple of years ago and spent around $400.00 on each. No regrets, very cool models! - Denis


some great finds.
we only go around this world once, so enjoy what you can of it, while we're here, collect what you want, if you can afford it, i do, and never regret it.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I've got a very limited NEVER issued PL Godzilla w/o babies resin kit. I think there are only 10 in existence. I got it from the guy who cast it for PL. It cost $450.
> 
> Here is a pic of what it would look like built...
> 
> ...


too bad this kit was never released, a kool looking kit.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I paid $250 for my Forbidden Zone Son of Frankenstein Model. Comw with three large figures, The monster, Bela Lugosi & Basil Rathbone.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Denis: I just saw an original MIB Penguin go for over $1200 on Ebay!
My most expensive was a MIB Aurora Phantom I bought for $80, if I remember corectley. My grail kit would be a Dark Horse Son of Frankenstien. I'd pay a lot for that one if I could find it.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I paid $175.00 for a partial Aurora Bride of Frankenstein. The kit had a good box, but was missing the base. Not at all sorry I did it either, even with the later PL reissue (of which I have a few).


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Think the most ive spent was $150 for a resin cast of the monster scenes
Animal pit, also paid $135 for a glen strange frankenstein sculpted by Randy Lambert awesome kit


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's a shot of my Penguin and a Wonder Woman build up. I still have the Wonder Woman to do. I did this WW this last summer and sold it on ebay just to see how difficult the kit would be to paint. It turned out pretty nice also. Sorry the shot is so small. - Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

$250 for the Aurora Stegosaurus from Alchemy Works.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/newsteg.html

It's a big hunk of resin though. And I was happy to pay that price for it.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the most I paid was $250 for the Kaiyodo Vinyl Biollante kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

$160 for Janus' "Man of a Thousand Faces" resin kit...which I gave to a friend as a gift.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys my grail kit was a Aurora Metaluna Mutant prototype i got a while back i paid $180.00 well worth it considering it was never released but made avaliable to a select few and out of 24 castings im very proud to own one of these babies ! but in all honesty the most i paid for collectable toys a few years ago was a mint in box remco lost in space robot with instructions and battery bar was $650.00 and a year later for a 1960's Marx battery operatered Frankenstein robot which the face bears a shocking resemblance to Glenn Strange paid $700.00 for that one with the box too!! 

Robert


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

sprayray said:


> Hey guys my grail kit was a Aurora Metaluna Mutant prototype i got a while back i paid $180.00 well worth it considering it was never released but made avaliable to a select few and out of 24 castings im very proud to own one of these babies ! but in all honesty the most i paid for collectable toys a few years ago was a mint in box remco lost in space robot with instructions and battery bar was $650.00 and a year later for a 1960's Marx battery operatered Frankenstein robot which the face bears a shocking resemblance to Glenn Strange paid $700.00 for that one with the box too!!
> 
> Robert


kool grails.
can you post a picture of the mutant prototype ?


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I paid $275 in either '98 or '99 for an Aurora Monsters of the Movies Rodan w/a good box but no instructions. I was convinced back then that it was a kit that would never be reissued. Then I was sure Big Frankie would never be reissued, nor the '66 Batmobile, much less the Confederate Raider, Wonder Woman etc. I should have been a stockbroker with all this foresight...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

crazypredator2 said:


> kool grails.
> can you post a picture of the mutant prototype ?


These pictures are from Thomas Grahams Book...








...








Very Cool Kit...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

$450. for the 1/350 Space Cruiser Yamato from Bandai! 

I spent more than that on another project! 1/16 Jagdtiger conversion from Elite Armor $450. Gun travell lock set $55. Metal track set $155. and 1/16 Tamiya Porshe King Tiger on sale at squadron mail order $179. Total of over $830! Now mind you this is a static build that I did its not even set up for R/C! I built it about 8 years ago when the world was a much different place! 

Like everyone else now I have to watch what I spend under the watchfull eye of my accountant i.e. my Wife!  She's actually an accountant! :tongue:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

$850 + $250 shipping for my 4 foot Jupiter 2 hull & fusion core.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

The most I paid was $700 for a Mike Parks resin kit called the Cyclops Playset. You used the Geometric Cyclops kit with the playset. The playset consisted of a rocky base, a fire pit and spit, a "wooden" cage along with resin figures of Sinbad, several of his crew (one whom you tied to the spit), the evil Wizard and the boy Genie. I can't remember now if a figure of the princess came with it but if it did, she was the same size as Sinbad. 

I have an alternate figure of the princess that I used for another small diorama with the Cyclops and another base Mike made for that kit. It's a skeleton of Colossa's Dragon with a figure of Sinbad. As I was putting this dio together, I was at a train store and saw a HO scale 'dancer' figure that with a small modification of her hair, I used as the princess. She was almost the right scale for Sinbad.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't think I've ever paid more than about £100 for a kit but I've paid a lot more for tin robots and other collectables.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

crazypredator2 said:


> too bad this kit was never released, a kool looking kit.




It *is* a shame. If we pray for long enough maybe Polar Lights will consider it


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

wow , talk about a bunch of cool stuff !! :thumbsup:
the most i've spent for a single kit was 160 for a Jack Davis style frankenstein . 
i've got several resin kits in the 95 -150 $ range . 
i'm with Crazy P on this . if ya want it and ya can afford it , get it . we only go 'round once . 
hb


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I paid $100 for a Dream Master's 1/6 Vampirella Sitting on Full-size Skull and traded a couple hundred dollars worth of kits for an original b/up Aurora Penguin. Ive probably done more trades than purchased higher priced resin kits. At least it doesnt seem like I'm spending the money on them that way!!
Steve


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djmadden99 said:


> I paid $275 in either '98 or '99 for an Aurora Monsters of the Movies Rodan w/a good box but no instructions. I was convinced back then that it was a kit that would never be reissued. Then I was sure Big Frankie would never be reissued, nor the '66 Batmobile, much less the Confederate Raider, Wonder Woman etc. I should have been a stockbroker with all this foresight...


I think many of us have those "I'd better get it now, 'cuz this will never be reissued" kits in our stash. For me it was Rommel's Rod. I got one off of Evilbay a number of years ago for around $90; it was supposed to be complete with box, decals, and instructions, but it arrived missing the steering column and steering wheel, the chromed part of the spare tire cover, and the mini-skull radiator cap (the _one_ part that would be nearly impossible for me to properly duplicate or replace with alternate parts). This was long before Moebius announced they were working with Tom Daniel, and MIB kits were going for low to mid three figures, so...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I've got a very limited NEVER issued PL Godzilla w/o babies resin kit. I think there are only 10 in existence. I got it from the guy who cast it for PL. It cost $450.
> 
> Here is a pic of what it would look like built...
> 
> ...


I wanted PL to release that kit soooo bad!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

First it was $200.00 for a FM Falcon.

Once i joined the '$200.00 club' it was on to the $250.00 Howling wolf 1/2500 Cylon Basestar.

The most expensive 'kit' was the Bandai 1/350 Yamato/Argo.

The most expensive 'subject' was the 1/350 MR TOS Enterprise.
I wasn't taking a chance that a 1/350 TOS Enterprise kit would ever be made or not.
That still won't keep me from getting the Round2 TOS Enterprise.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The most that paid for a one single kit that was a grail 400.00 and that was the Janus man of thousand faces kit.Now as a group of 14 kits that all go together and bought them all in one shot and which one of them is in my avatar your talking round about $2365.00 and thats with shipping in there too


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Mine was $200 for a built Bride of Frankenstein, which, of course, was reissued a few years later. 
But the nice thing is it still says "Aurora" on it!
My best deal ever either was $14 for the Aurora Batmobile (It was painted sky blue) or a MIB Land of the Giants and King Kong for $35.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The most I can recall spending in one hit on one kit was $650 for a Pocher car kit (Mercedes Benz). I got it on special from the wholesaler who was clearing them out dirt cheap!! If I'd have bought it retail it would've been around the $12-1400 mark.
The most I've spent on a shipment from the US was AU$1200 (with shipping) for Moebius kits around this time last year.

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

*Not near as much as some folks here*

The most I ever spent was probably to Cult for the big Seaview. It was in the $70-80 range. Although I will purchase OOP kits on eBay because of the renaissance in plastic it doesn't appear to be necessary any longer. Almost all the kits I desire are being produced again or there are new ones. I did sell a couple of old model rockets on eBay 3 years ago for some big bucks. The biggest was an OOP Estes Mercury Atlas that went for about $350. You never know when they are in production they could ever command such a price after production stops.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I paid Au$400 for the large Imai Thunderbird 2, 525mm and made of foam, brass and white metal. The same store now has one marked at $800 :freak:

Also, paid $400 Singapore for the Uncl Spectrum Hovercraft, which worked out at Au$330 when I got home. 

Both kits are out of production and very hard to find, so quite expensive but even if I don't build 'em I can probably sell 'em for a good price.

And I love 'em, which is the whole point, no?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't remeber the most I spent, but I do remeber some significant ammounts....

$79 a piece for two Faller Ho Scale corner buildings that matched the Model Power 543-546 row buildings - ($158 all together) only to discover that I could have bought them at Wholeseal for @$50 each. I blew it that day!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

An Aurora Wonder Woman for $200. Partially built w/no box. Now Moebius is going to re-pop it. Oh, well.

Cappy D


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

For just a kit with out extras it was a Replicas Unlimited 23 inch Space 1999 Eagle I got a couple of weeks ago with shipping down under it was $275AU. My 1/6th Time Machine was about $250.00 total with shipping and prior to that it was the vinyl release of the Nostromo which set me back just under $200 some 16 years ago. 

For completed projects well till recently the most $$ I spent were for my PL refit $165 off ebay from a seller down under but then spent more than that again on the whole project:drunk: My FS1 came a close second by projects end as well mainly because my bank slogged me an over drawn fee to cover paypal However I reckon by the time I'm done with the Moebius J2...

These days though its hard not to stay under the $200 mark by the time all the little extras get chucked into the mix. But hey It what I want and like doing.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

My first expensive kit was an unstarted, mint condition, Halcyon Nostromo I got on eBay. To the U.S. from across the pond (U.K.) including S&H for $160. Then about a yr. or so ago another eBay purchase, this time a 'buy now', free shipping, FM Millenium Falcon for $160. Procrastinated on the first FM MF he had listed for $150 'buy now', free S&H! Yeah, I know, Stuuuupid! When he listed another MF for the same deal but at $160 a week later luckily I was there to see it before anyone else and scooped it up on the spot. Was stupid once, didn't want to be stupid twice.

But my most to date was for a multi media 1/20 Apollo Saturn V F-1 engine from Customreplicas for $250 + $17 S&H. This is by far my most prized kit. It is truly the best multi media kit I have ever seen, bar none! The craftsmanship is incredible and the resin casting of the major componets are beyond belief. _Nothing I've __ever seen _compaires to it! I feel very lucky to have gotten in on a second short run.

Now if I can only convince myself to stop buying high priced kits so I don't have to prioritize food or styrene...hmmm wonder what polymers tastes like?

hal9001-


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Timeslip Creations TOS Battlestar _Galactica_ kit, $259.95 shipped. Excellent kit and I've actually purchased *two* of these. Just a great resin kit and I don't regret buying them.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Most expensive model?

My Moebius big Flying Sub for $75 plus tax that's nearly finished


----------



## biollante62 (Sep 14, 2009)

A 1/8 scale pocher mercedes 500k. $ 350.00


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The 1:350 _Enterprise _refit I'm working on now. Of course, I'm adding in the cost of the circuit board to control the blinking and strobing lights, the 100 or so LEDs I've got packed into her, batteries, switches, wiring, paint, etc. Of course, she's going to be my pride-and-joy when she's done (which, hopefully, will be by end-of-year...the end is in sight!).


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

750.00 for an Aurora Prehistoris Scenes T-Rex, JC penney catalog issue.

BRIAN


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

$200 plus shipping for an unbuilt Aurora Monsters of the Movies Creature kit with box; I thought it would be my only chance ever to own the kit, then a complete built-up MOTM Creature kit came up on ebay here in the UK not long after and I managed to win it, for about $17.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

A Tsukada or Billiken Godzilla vs. Biollante set at G-Fest '96 in Chicago...it was like $300...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

$300 + for an Aurora Great Moments in Sport Willie Mays. Built the darn thing, too. Just couldn't leave it in the box.


----------

